

Why the Feds Want to Give Aspiring Entrepreneurs Unemployment Benefits - kjhughes
http://mobile.businessweek.com/articles/2012-12-17/why-the-feds-want-to-give-aspiring-entrepreneurs-unemployment-benefits

======
HarryHirsch
It was about time someone proposed the Enterprise Allowance Scheme
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enterprise_Allowance_Scheme>) again.

RFC 1925: Every old idea will be proposed again with a different name and a
different presentation, regardless of whether it works.

